# Need some ideas for a short story!



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all, I need to write a short story as an assessment for english (fml -_-) and it has to be themed on 'relationships' i have to fit it onto 4 pages, nothing mature. Just throw some ideas at me, it would be greatly appreciated! 
Edit: Started writing, here it is: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5604391/
Critique would be great.

Thanks,
Jaggs.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 15, 2011)

Perhaps a non-traditional relationship arrangement?  Then think of the wants of everyone involved, give them personalities, and start writing some interaction.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

'Non-traditional relationship arrangement'? Erm...I'm not much of a writer. In english?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 15, 2011)

How about you have a love triangle. 2 guys trying to impress a girl. Eventually at the end she falls for herself and the 2 guys talking about how much the are disgusted at her, find they have a lot in common and get hooked up together. The girl eventually weds her mirror.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> How about you have a love triangle. 2 guys trying to impress a girl. Eventually at the end she falls for herself and the 2 guys talking about how much the are disgusted at her, find they have a lot in common and get hooked up together. The girl eventually weds her mirror.


 
-_- I don't really want to fail my assessment xD


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2011)

I was gonna get really mad at you for asking for story ideas, but it's for a class. I feel your pain. 

Uh, do you have any ideas right now to work with?


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 15, 2011)

You could always go for the sob story of some 16/17 year old guy that always hung out with his friend but his friend got girlfriend and started to ignore him.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was gonna get really mad at you for asking for story ideas, but it's for a class. I feel your pain.
> 
> Uh, do you have any ideas right now to work with?


 
Oh you.

Anyways, i need to use a variety of author's techniques, and especially symbolism in my story.
I had an idea about using a dog to show the relationship between a 2 people, as symbolisim, but it's shit and i have no idea how to convey the message etc.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 15, 2011)

Symbolism is easy, dude.  Just take some random object that's not in any way related to the story, and then through convoluted logic, make it symbolize something important about the story.  Or easier yet, about life.
Ex.: Say your story's about a boy's relationship with his pet chipmunk.  The object is... a pineapple.  Now here we go.
The pineapple is spiny, which makes you think of pain and discomfort, indicating an initial rocky relationship between boy and chipmunk.  But once you get past the flesh, the interior is very sweet and delicious and ends up being the bulk of the fruit by volume, indicating that once the boy and his chipmunk can get over their initial travails, they will have a long-lasting and very pleasant time together.

Not bad, eh?  It's just that easy.  And the best part is, even if it's as stupid as that one, your teacher will probably think it's brilliant.  Or hilarious.  Either way, you're getting a good grade.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Symbolism is easy, dude.  Just take some random object that's not in any way related to the story, and then through convoluted logic, make it symbolize something important about the story.  Or easier yet, about life.
> Ex.: Say your story's about a boy's relationship with his pet chipmunk.  The object is... a pineapple.  Now here we go.
> The pineapple is spiny, which makes you think of pain and discomfort, indicating an initial rocky relationship between boy and chipmunk.  But once you get past the flesh, the interior is very sweet and delicious and ends up being the bulk of the fruit by volume, indicating that once the boy and his chipmunk can get over their initial travails, they will have a long-lasting and very pleasant time together.
> 
> Not bad, eh?  It's just that easy.  And the best part is, even if it's as stupid as that one, your teacher will probably think it's brilliant.  Or hilarious.  Either way, you're getting a good grade.


 
Alright, i'll get started. I'll post it so you guys can see it and crit it


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

One more thing, 3rd or 1st person?


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

Started writing: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5604391/


----------

